# Ice Fishing Poles Which to Buy ????????



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

What do you guys recomend for ice fishing poles that are fairly cheap but not junk.I have to go to Gander and Cabelas this week to return some stuff and need a few.Pros and cons.Thanks Mich


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

What kind of fish are you targeting?


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

A lot of answers to this one, I'll tell you what I like.

I use 26inch Ugly Sticks in Light action and I add a spring bobber to them, I'm panfishing with this set up..I also use Shimano Sedona and Sahara 750s with these rods though :lol:


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I picked up a couple Blue Ice ice rods from Gander.

For $10 I've been very happy with them.
I got 2 UL as I mostly fish pannies and they're wicked sensitive and still durable that I haven't broken them yet:lol:

They do have a little memory though if ya bend them too long (too tight at rest) but letting it relax a fay and mine came back.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Kelly Johnson said:


> I picked up a couple Blue Ice ice rods from Gander.
> 
> For $10 I've been very happy with them.
> I got 2 UL as I mostly fish pannies and they're wicked sensitive and still durable that I haven't broken them yet:lol:
> ...


 That kinda what im looking for price range.I need 2 and have a 35 dollar return.What about fishing line ?I havent went sence i was a kid with my grandpa so its been a few yrs ya know ,Mich


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

The ones every 
body owns are probably the best ones:lol:

The best are thorne bros custom rods

second best is probably st. croix rods


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

tommy-n said:


> The ones every
> body owns are probably the best ones:lol:
> 
> The best are thorne bros custom rods
> ...



Seeing as he mentioned price as being an issue these choices hardly seem pertinent.

I will say when I was looking at them I saw some with really oversized eyes and thought they looked goofy...after having to de-ice regularly though I may look at those a little closer soon


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

tommy-n said:


> The ones every
> body owns are probably the best ones:lol:
> 
> The best are thorne bros custom rods
> ...


 Like i said i dont have alot to spend at Gander.I have a 100 dollar return at cabelas .But from what i read they dont have much in Ice fishing stuff.Plus if i dont pay off my wifes CC for my order from Harry ficious jigs im dead meat :yikes:.Mich


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

St. Croix combo is only 35 dollars.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

I tell you what, I really like the Berkley Lightning Rod Ice. Nice little poles and they're only $10 at Gander Mtn. Haven't broken one yet.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> I picked up a couple Blue Ice ice rods from Gander


Are those blue with orange tips and have small eyes on them?If they are the ones Im thinking off they are a pain because of icing.If you are in a shanty its not a problem though.


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

I have been real happy with the Guide Series rods from Gander. For line if your primarily fishing for panfish i would use 2 or 4 lb test.I personally don't like the micro braided line. For a reel find a nice little spinning reel and you will be good to go.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Michigander1 said:


> That kinda what im looking for price range.I need 2 and have a 35 dollar return.What about fishing line ?I havent went sence i was a kid with my grandpa so its been a few yrs ya know ,Mich


I use 3lb trilene micro ice and do pretty well on panfish using original size ficious jigs


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

i use a the frabil combo that gander sells. 25$ really nice rod. have caught lots of panfish, and accidentally caught walleye while perch jigging. i am satisfied with this rod


----------



## Nighthawk21 (May 23, 2008)

I am a big fan of Rapala ice rods in the medium 28" or medium heavy 32". Lots of spine and fast action at the tip! I picked up another set at ice-out last year for $10 a piece. I think they are $20 regularly. Only bad thing is Gander likes to carry them in light action for pan fish! Just my opinion!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

For the $ at gander the frabil or guide series rods work nicely.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Ok then, the berkley ice rods may be my third choice and there in your price budget

A whippy rod is not sensitive, how far do you have to bend the rod before you move your jig?

We have three or four of the berkley genz series ice rods that are 28'' 2-6lb line and there not bad for the money, they also made a 1-4lb model 

apparently some of you guys have not yet learned about spraying pam on your guides so they don't ice so much


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

I like the HT rods they are like 15 bucks at dicks.

For line get fireline you cant beat it. No memory and it will hold up to some big fish.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

tommy-n said:


> A whippy rod is not sensitive, how far do you have to bend the rod before you move your jig?


I know personally that you can give your jig plenty of action with an Ice Blue without moving the rod very much at all  If I had to get new rods that would be what I would get...for Reels a Daiwa under-spin is very nice too for a cheep solid reel -Bryon

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_96662_100001003_100000000_100001000_100-1-3
That's the reels I'm talking about, I just ordered two of the smallest ones to replace my Shimano's...The Shimano's are kinda over kill for what I'm doing :lol:


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Not in 30 or 40 ft water.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

tommy-n said:


> Not in 30 or 40 ft water.


Well I suppose that would depend on how one fishes  I'm rarely if ever in more than 10ft of water


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

i also like the blue ice rods line 2# micro ice


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

I bought ht polar lites in a 27 inch med and broke the dang thing already. Could be my fault, I usually slip the rod handle in my boot as I'm drilling holes and broke the rod at the handle shoving it in. :rant: I also have an ugly stick select ice 26 light action and hands down feels alot better and stronger than my other rods. I'm sorry but I'm not wasting money on anything else again. UGLY STICK fishermen for life!


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have to agree with limbender, I think that the guide series from gander are as good as any and they have good reels with them, for about 15-20 a piece. I noticed them switching over a lot of fishing stuff the other day and already had a small clearance rack of ice fishing stuff so the sales may start soon...as for line I have noticed that the flouro seems to catch a few more finicky fish, but if you have bad eyes the small diameters are really hard to see, the micro ice trilene works well too.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Seeing as he mentioned price as being an issue these choices hardly seem pertinent.
> 
> I will say when I was looking at them I saw some with really oversized eyes and thought they looked goofy...after having to de-ice regularly though I may look at those a little closer soon


0....

That post was supposed to make sense??
:evilsmile

HT Ice Blues ROCK.


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

Ice blue or I make my own. I'm starting to lean to a very limber tip to eliminate the bobber!



TO THE BAY WE SHALL GO!!!


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Im a fan of the HT micro lites, a tad long for the shanty but out in the open they excell, super sensitive with fast actions, i cant stand a micro rod that will flex all the way to the handle, thus i like the Fast action rod's, my fav Ice rod is a old red glass rod, the name is worn off it so I cant say who made it, but when that rod is done i will CRY!

BD


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

What....nobody fishes with a SCHOOLEY rod anymore? I have several, but I always seem to end up fishing the old schooley rod ($6-8).


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

ibthetrout said:


> What....nobody fishes with a SCHOOLEY rod anymore? I have several, but I always seem to end up fishing the old schooley rod ($6-8).




I used to. In the 60s and 70s......:evil:


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Man you must be REALLY old!


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

Frabil sells some nice little combos pretty cheap.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

ibthetrout said:


> What....nobody fishes with a SCHOOLEY rod anymore? I have several, but I always seem to end up fishing the old schooley rod ($6-8).


 the best ice fishermen i know use alot of schooley reels or just peg their line. 
may 2 cents
if you don't use a shanty or a vex, i'd say just get a 5' - 6' rod.
& stay away from the micro spinning reels


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I agree with the long rods for pannies out of the trap and no electronics

One old boy from carson city schooled me one day so bad, I won't forget.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

42" Cadillac rods from Pilgrims Village in Cadillac. Made in China but designed locally, i think by the owner of Pilgrims Village. Have to say it, but these are awesome, from pike to smelt, walleyes on Lake Vermillion in MN, and specs locally. Dont care for them pimpling the lakers and they are a bit long in the two man shanty, but they are durable, great action, and no spring bobbers needed....IMO...less than 20 bucks


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

ibthetrout said:


> What....nobody fishes with a SCHOOLEY rod anymore? I have several, but I always seem to end up fishing the old schooley rod ($6-8).


I use schooley rods, but not the kind you're probably referring to.

For panfish and smelt, I use 18" schooley's arctic blue rods exclusively.










$9.99

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...203957_100016001_100000000_100016000_100-16-1

They're very similar to the ice blue rods mentioned above.


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

I personaly enjoy the use of all types of rods and reals. I will match my more expensive rods with more expensive spinning reals I have thorn bros 19" and a JMithcel 17" rods paired with tica and pfluger reals (combos around $100 ea, but I was given them to try out for free) for sight fishing inside. Outside applications I use ice blues and homaide jobbies paired with schooley reals ( bought myself and about $15 ea). I enjoy sitting in the shanty with drag screaming on my nice hook ups but I often find myself running and gunning ripping line out of schooly real to get down fast. they all serve a purpose you can catch a fish with a peice of yarn and a hook but it sure is nicer catching them with a nicer more $$ hook ups.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

i wish i had a couple swish rods like my dad used to use but he sold them and I dont think they make them anymore.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

RichP said:


> I use schooley rods, but not the kind you're probably referring to.
> 
> For panfish and smelt, I use 18" schooley's arctic blue rods exclusively.
> 
> ...


 I kinda like them.Il be in a shanty so i did not think about size of the rod.Good point and price.Sad thing is theres no basspro shops even close to me :rant:.Mich


----------

